# I hate acrylester....



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2021)

This stuff is pure junk....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm with you - when you try cutting threads with tap & die for a custom pen it's a total disaster. (The same goes for a few other materials, some of which can just barely not quite push you over the edge when making kit pens.)

It might be possible to trim the ends using a sanding jig rather than one of those four-blade spinning things, but you'd still face the challenge of turning the barrels without chipping out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yea I need to start sanding the ends square and Get rid of the barrel trimmers.....


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 27, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Yea I need to start sanding the ends square and Get rid of the barrel trimmers.....


I can recommend Rick Herrell's offset sanding jig. I hold it in a Jacob's chuck in my tailstock, and use the best fit punch from a HarborFright set of transfer punches in the barrel tube. Rig up some kind of sanding disk in the headstock: mine is a piece of junk wood that I drilled and tapped to screw onto the headstock spindle, it could have been attached to a faceplate or even simply gripped in a 4-jaw chuck. I normally use self-stick 220 grit disks on it, but in a pinch I'd use regular sandpaper and spray-mount.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2021)

WoodTurningz







www.woodturningz.com





I bought this at SWAT, works really well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 28, 2021)

I’ve blown a few of those up,never had that happen though.


----------



## DWasson (Oct 28, 2021)

I’ve been using Rick Herrell’s offset sanding jig for and some of his other items for quite some time. His jigs are top notch. Well worth the money any will step up your turning game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> I’ve blown a few of those up,never had that happen though.


It could be it caught because it is a dual blades trimmer. Either way its crap....


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 28, 2021)

Only a sucker tries to turn acrylester.

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 29, 2021)

That's normal for Acrylester. 
I hate the stuff!!
Les

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 1, 2022)

Bunch of sissies around here. I turn it all the time. Just need a light touch and it makes some beautiful pens.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2022)

Bean_counter said:


> Bunch of sissies around here. I turn it all the time. Just need a light touch and it makes some beautiful pens.


Enlighten us with a few pictures. Chuck


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 2, 2022)

Here you go Chuck ;) @Nature Man 

From what I understand you will have better luck with a negative rake turning it but have never tried it that way. I dont square blanks with a pen mill, only sand them. It does take a really light touch or they will blow up on you

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 2, 2022)

I always felt inlace was a bit tricky but I also thought it polished up better than other resins that are frequently used.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2022)

Well it does polish up nice.
I figured out what tool to use to rough it out. My diamond carbide works great on it. Then my round one to get to shape.
Then...sand it to the bushing.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2022)

But I still dont like it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------

